# BREEDING



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

I HAVE 10 REDS IN A 180 GALLON TANK IS THIS BIG ENOUGH TO BREED THEM IN


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

YES hahaha

Good Luck


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i don't know, but i will move it to the proper forum where you can get that answer.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a 150 gal tank(4'x2'x2.5') that houses 13 adult reds, with at least 5 breeding pairs. They have never all spawned together, the max being 4 pairs, one in each corner. I never have any major problems in the tank, only scrapes to the sides from mating/defending. Also there is only minor driftwood in the tank, so it is pretty bare. This tank is my favorite, it makes me money, they all get along, and they can eat over a pound of fish before it hits the bottom!Nice!!!!!!


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> I have a 150 gal tank(4'x2'x2.5') that houses 13 adult reds, with at least 5 breeding pairs. They have never all spawned together, the max being 4 pairs, one in each corner. I never have any major problems in the tank, only scrapes to the sides from mating/defending. Also there is only minor driftwood in the tank, so it is pretty bare. This tank is my favorite, it makes me money, they all get along, and they can eat over a pound of fish before it hits the bottom!Nice!!!!!!
> [snapback]1048849[/snapback]​


HOW OLD DO THEY HAVE TO BE TO BREED THEM MINE ARE ALL OVER A YEAR OLD AND ARE GOOD SIZE


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

THEY HAVE TO BE ABOUT 6" LONG TO BREED.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

yep yep, right around 6 is the key length. I had 2 breeding pairs for over a year and they started right at that length. Just watch for them to turn dark and that's definetly a good sign. If you catch them when it looks like they're are standing on there noses and blowing in the rocks is definetly a good sign.


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

MY TWO BIGGEST REDS JUST STARTED TO TERN ALLMOST BLACK AND HAVE TAKEN OVER THE ONE SIDE OF THE 180 GALLON TANK THEY KEEP CICYLEING THE BOTTOM OF THE TANK AND FIGHTS OFF ANY OF THE OTHER PIRANHA THAT TRY TO COME OVER TO THAT SIDE ONE GOT A BAD BIT ON HIS BACK HOPE HE WILL BE OK WHAT DO I DO WITH THE EGG WHEN WHEY ARE DONE


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

TIMZ8878 said:


> I HAVE 10 REDS IN A 180 GALLON TANK IS THIS BIG ENOUGH TO BREED THEM IN
> [snapback]1048105[/snapback]​












View attachment 63989


View attachment 63990


View attachment 63991


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dr. green, you're hysterical. You reply to someone writing in caps lol Caps takes up just a little portion of the screen and even if you took it as yelling you answer with a megaphone lol A redundant telling of the caps lock, not to mention your reply is probably around 500 times larger and louder than the original caps lock. Not trying to start a fight but the irony is fricking great!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Anywhoo, yes, very easy to breed in that size of tank. I had 2 pairs of breeders in a 55 gallon tank and they well, hate to refer to another animal, but they humped like rabbits. If you continue to get alot of fighting you might want to split them up or get a divider. I had some fighting and it only got worse. I had a 7" Red that I watched as he rammed down the divider just to get to the other dude he hated. They can hold a grudge lol.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> TIMZ8878 said:
> 
> 
> > I HAVE 10 REDS IN A 180 GALLON TANK IS THIS BIG ENOUGH TO BREED THEM IN
> ...

















that is pretty funny..........
















sorry, but 180 is big enough for sure...


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

[at
tachmentid=64229] here are some pics of my reds


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

here are some more pics of my reds i thought my two biggest were going to breed the other day but no sings of eggs yet they are still doing they thing tho so soon

View attachment 64230


View attachment 64231


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

as been said it's a big enough tank. with proper care they should breed.
wes


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't know if it helps but when I had my pairs in a 55 I setup plants about 11 inches from each corner forming a make shift wall. I did it out far enough so each pair enough room to circle. Kinda like having blinds I guess lol. With so many in one tank you might wanna try and see how it works. It doubles as a blind so the other Reds won't bother them as much and I found you have a higher chance of them being fertilized cause they can take there time and do the whole dance.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

is it possibly for piranhas to breed in a 55?


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

good luck


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dynasty691 said:


> is it possibly for piranhas to breed in a 55?
> [snapback]1073538[/snapback]​


Yes, I've seen 3 reds with a pair in a 40 gallon tank breed before down in Cincinnati. LFS breeds the reds.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

TIMZ...those are some awesome piranhas...great finnage, most of the time when they're in groups every piranha has frayed and nipped fins...yours look spotless.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a 125 gallon and mine breed just lovely in it.


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> TIMZ...those are some awesome piranhas...great finnage, most of the time when they're in groups every piranha has frayed and nipped fins...yours look spotless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just for info but I don't think the tank size really matters in breeding. I believe it's more of a duration and age between piranha. Tank size doesn't matter unless we're talking about a 10 gallon or something crazy small. I like reading all the crap they say you HAVE to have in order to breed and if you read around on here you'll see that reds are just plain horny and if they want to spawn they're spawning. I had 2 pairs in a 55 with other still swimming around so trust me, size of tank isn't of that big importantce.


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Just for info but I don't think the tank size really matters in breeding. I believe it's more of a duration and age between piranha. Tank size doesn't matter unless we're talking about a 10 gallon or something crazy small. I like reading all the crap they say you HAVE to have in order to breed and if you read around on here you'll see that reds are just plain horny and if they want to spawn they're spawning. I had 2 pairs in a 55 with other still swimming around so trust me, size of tank isn't of that big importantce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro i have been reading alot about breeding red and all of the sh*t they say you need to do sounds crazy to me so thanks for the ifo bro


----------

